# Iron vs Heat Press - Hand Difference?



## funtimesx

Hi All,

Before I start - I have read just enough to know that heat press is "the best" (significantly) over using a home iron. However, bear with me and just pretend you absolutely can't get a heat press and have to use a home iron.

What's the biggest difference between using a home iron and a heat press? Is the softness of the hand markedly different (assuming the same paper, inks, etc.)? I have been using store bought paper with a home iron and the results are well...erm...they suck, basically! Either the designs crack and peel, or they have a very stiff hand, or both.

I'm trying to work out if using a heat press with the same paper would yield better results or using better paper with the same iron would yield better results or...?

Basically, what I guess I'm asking is - if I get a higher quality paper, will I see a substantial difference still using the home iron method?

Cheers,
Kath


----------



## badalou

Kath, usually people who know nothing about transfers try this approach. Hand iron requires a certain amount of time and pressure to the shirt. What also needs to be done is the shirt needs to be pre warmed up to remove moisture. I would recommend a small press right now if you can not afford a larger one. And although the store bought paper works. They are not really good enough for me. Give New Milford Photo a call and get a sample pack of the Iron All transfer paper. You don’t have to buy a boatload of paper. The price for transfers is considerably cheaper from one of the vendors I am going to assume you are using hot peel on lights. Hope this helps.


----------



## jdr8271

The paper that is made for commercial use will not work well (or at all probably) with an iron. If you dont have alot of money for a heat press, you could try one those handmade ones that people sell on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/E-Z-PRESS-10x14...609698879QQcategoryZ57065QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## badalou

Actually the paper I bought fro New Millford worked very well with an iron. For $3.99 for a 5 pack sample I think it is worth a try. Lou


----------



## Solmu

I don't think staying up 'till 2am to make an international phone call, or getting a skillet-come-press shipped across the entire world was what funtimesx had in mind somehow...


----------



## funtimesx

Solmu said:


> I don't think staying up 'till 2am to make an international phone call, or getting a skillet-come-press shipped across the entire world was what funtimesx had in mind somehow...


Indeed - thanks for bearing my location in mind 

Are there people in Australia (preferrably Melbourne) who offer heat press services (like screenprinters) for small runs? Perhaps I could start that way before buying a press? Where do Australians buy their supplies anyway?


----------



## Solmu

I know very little about heat press stuff in Australia (I'm a screenprinter). I know there's a company in Melbourne that sells presses (if you search eBay you'll find them), but no idea if they're any good and no idea about other supplies. You could try giving them a call and seeing if they can answer your questions.

Sorry I can't actually help you.


----------



## monkeylantern

Melbourne here too....also no idea about heatpresses....sorry


----------



## badalou

I noticed on ebay that there were a few people selling heat presses fro Hong Kong. When I did the numbers it was almost worth it to buy from them even after shipping. But do your research first. Make sure that they have a positive number on ebay and that they sold a lot. Get a 15 x 15 for about 250 (US) and another 200 (US) shipping for a press that sells here (US)for 600.


----------



## VolleyChick

I'm wondering why the person selling the item on ebay has a 98% positive response if the machine is junk. Has anyone on here actually bought this model? I really have no clue on all of this but it seems odd so I had to ask.
Thanks

Di


----------



## denise817

I am also a newbie to the t-shirt transfer business and cannot afford any kind of heat press. I use a home iron. I tried the new milford iron-all light paper and it seems to work fine without cracking and peeling. It is also soft to the touch. I have noticed however, that say for example I iron it on a gerber baby onesie for some reason, all the color doesn't all transfer over, but when I iron it on a Carters brand onesie, it's much better even though they are both 100% cotton & I'm using the same approach. I'm still trying to find an answer to that situation. 

Anyway, reading all these comments like you NEED a heat press or your product will be crappy really depresses me. I was excited about selling my tshirts and onesies at my local craft fair this summer but now I am second guessing myself! Good luck.


----------



## tlzimmerman

Have you done wash tests with your garments you have used an iron on? Thats the test....abuse it, wash it like a customer will, and see how it holds up. Most people i have seen use irons may get a good looking product right after a peel, but it won't stand up to washing.

You can get a Sunie 15x15 heat press for $260 bucks right now.....and they are well regarded on here. Its what I started with, and it has served me well so far. I don't see why someone who would want to sell shirts or onesies would use an iron when a heat press that alot of people have had good luck with on here sells for that cheap.


----------



## Nick Horvath

With a hard iron you do not have control of two crucial elements to a successful heat application: Temperature and Pressure.

A heat press is necessary for heat application.


----------



## josee

Hi, im new here, but i'm checking now to buy one from one of the member to start it,s ok i guess,the member is( proworlded) check in the classified section its worth it.


----------



## Spawn

If you sell garment films, transfers etc via iron you will have issues with them coming off. you simply can not get the correct heat to allow the adhesive to react properly and you can not obtain consistent pressure. Keep your eyes peeled for a second hand press.


----------



## PismoPam

Spawn said:


> If you sell garment films, transfers etc via iron you will have issues with them coming off. you simply can not get the correct heat to allow the adhesive to react properly and you can not obtain consistent pressure. Keep your eyes peeled for a second hand press.


 Bingo.
I tried at first with a hand iron, LOTS of heavy pressure,
extra time.
Sent some to my beloved daughter for her new baby, and they washed right off!
;<( So sad.

The great joy of this business is you get to be a scientist. Do your own experiments. Take a sample to a real heat press owner and pay to have it put onto a shirt. WASH it at the same time as the one you printed and don't lie to yourself about what you see.
;>)


----------

